# Diablo 2 - Battlenet Europa Gateway down ?



## XLarge TeaM (25. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit, ist das Battlenet Europa Gateway zur Zeit gerade down ? Ich kann mich nämlich nicht verbinden ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (25. Juli 2008)

Gut möglich, hab das selbe Problem.


----------



## Geige (25. Juli 2008)

kommt bei mir öffters vor =S


----------



## XLarge TeaM (25. Juli 2008)

Okay, tut mir zwar leid für Euch, aber ich bin erleichtert daß es kein "heimisches" Problem ist. Danke für die schnellen Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Sanitäter (3. August 2008)

Ich komme auf meinem Mainrechner nicht mehr ins B-Net... Irgendwie steht bei mir kein Gateway Europa o.ä. sondern eher sachen wie

- FSGS : server fsgs
- Broodwars.com
- IP Lan Party : 192.168.x.x
- Intranet 100.100.100.100

kann ich das irgenwie ändern. Hab schon versucht das spiel neu zu installieren aber nach der Installation steht da immer noch das gleiche.... bei meiner Frau auf dem rechner geht alles einwandfrei... 

Bitte um hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightroad (4. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Ich komme auf meinem Mainrechner nicht mehr ins B-Net... Irgendwie steht bei mir kein Gateway Europa o.ä. sondern eher sachen wie
> 
> - FSGS : server fsgs
> - Broodwars.com
> ...


also zu deiner genannten zeit war ich gestern zwar  online im bnet ohne probleme


----------



## Sanitäter (4. August 2008)

ja auf meinem andern rechner also dem von meiner frau war ich auch im Battlenet ... es geht mir darum das ich bei Battlenet in dem kleinen fenster darunter nichts anderes als die oben genannten dinger eingeben kann .. also kein Battlenet europa oder andere sondern nur diese Broodwar und intranet 100. dinger... darum geht es mir nicht das ich generell nicht ins battlenet kommen kann


----------



## Nightroad (4. August 2008)

schonmal neuinstallation versucht ?


----------



## Rafterman1 (5. August 2008)

ahh...bei mir auch down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

führen die wartungsarbeiten aus oder was?


----------



## oneq (5. August 2008)

Macht euch nicht verrückt. So was passiert ab und zu im Battle.net. Hat nur in seltenen Fällen was mit euren Einstellungen, PC's, Spielen zu tun.
Also einfach mal einen Moment das Spiel ruhen lassen und in ein paar Stunden nochmal probieren. Hat bei mir bisher immer einwandfrei geklappt.


----------



## Shakka007 (25. August 2008)

Hallo Leute ,ich hab heut nach Jahren wieder Diablo 2 gekauft und installiert und natürlich wieder begeistert -vom Game-
nicht vom BNET
allerdings hab ich festgestellt ich komm nirgends ins BNet also jedenfalls nicht europe,US West,East nicht-
ASIA geht aber
und such seitdem verzweifelt,worans liegt,bin auf euer Forum gestossen und würd gern wissen ob das schon die ganze Zeit so ist oder ob ich irgendwas
ändern muss um es zum laufen zu bringen
nicht mal offenes Bnet funktioniert-
hab die deutsche Version
wenn es so wäre müsste ja das Bnet schon 3 Wochen down sein,seit euren Topics

lg SHAKKA


----------



## Nightroad (26. August 2008)

weiss ja net was mit euch los ist
aber ich kann nur sagend ass ich nun schon die ganze woche über OHNE JEGLICHE PROBLEME  zocke


----------



## ExoHunter (12. September 2008)

Nabend!

Bei euch auch der Zugang zum EU-Server down?

Grüße.


----------



## Nightroad (12. September 2008)

also bei mir geht auch alles..
hab aber auch schon um 8 angefangen
immer mal  neustarten wen probleme  auftauchen 
hilft meistens


----------

